# Pflanzenteich zur Reinigung von Miniteich anlegen



## Majestic222 (25. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen!

Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit schwirren mir in den besinnlicheren und ruhigeren Momenten wieder Gedanken umher ob es Sinn macht für einen 1.000L Miniteich ein kleines Pflanzenbecken (250L) zur zusätzlichen Reinigung anzulegen.

Damit ihr euch die ganze Situation besser vorstellen könnt, erst mal ein paar Bilder der aktuellen Situation (ich lese ja hier immer fleißig davon das ihr Bilder sehen wollt )
  

Gefiltert wird das Wasser bisher mit einem Oase BioPress Set 6000 Druckfilter.
Wir haben nach unseren ersten unerfahrenen "Gehversuchen" mit dem Teich alle Goldfische die wir hatten zum Glück in gute Hände abgeben können.
Für unseren Geschmack gehören keine (Gold)Fische in dieses kleine Becken, so das wir komplett auf einen Pflanzenteich umstellen möchten.
Nun hatten wir dieses Jahr extrem viel mit Algen zu kämpfen. Zugegeben, es war sicher für die Natur ein sehr schweres Jahr mit überdurchschnittlich vielen Sonnenstunden etc.
Unsere Teichpflanzen sind auch das ganze Jahr über nicht gut gewachsen und neu angeschaffte Teichpflanzen sind sehr oft verkümmert und spurlos verschwunden.
Daher sehr ihr leider auch noch zu wenige Pflanzen im Teich (einige haben sich über den Winter natürlich noch zurück gezogen).

Um jedoch die Wasserqualität und die Filterleistung des Außenfilters etwas zu erhöhen denken wir wie Eingangs bereits erwähnt über einen kleinen Pflanzenfilterteich von 250L nach (mehr Platz biete die kleine Ecke leider nicht).

Da es sich bereits um eine Fertigteichschale von Oase mit 1.000L handelt habe ich an die kleinere Teichschale mit 250L gedacht.

Frage 1.
Würdet ihr eher zu der Fertigteichschale 250l raten oder doch lieber zwei große rechteckige Mörtelkübel miteinander verbinden und diese zum Pflanzenfilter ausbauen?

Der Pflanzenfilter soll an der rechten Seite des Teiches (die beiden Bachlaufelemente sowie der Bambus kommen weg) angelegt werden.

Hier sieht man die zukünftige Stelle etwas besser:
   

Kommen wir nun zu ein paar Fragen 

Wie sollte eurer Meinung nach das Wasser am Besten in den Pflanzenfilter eingeleitet werden.

Im Internet habe ich dazu folgenden Vorschlag gefunden:
"Im Pflanzfilter wird das Wasser über ein Drainagerohr in den Untergrund geleitet. Diese Drainage besteht aus einem PVC-Rohr mit vielen kleinen Durchbohrungen. Das Rohr ist mit einem Vlies umwickelt damit die Wurzeln der Filterpflanzen nicht in das Rohr eindringen können. So wird das zu reinigende Wasser direkt an die Wurzeln der Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter geleitet. 
Wenn man Blähton verwendet, sollte man gebrochenen nehmen, der saugt sich leichter mit Wasser voll und schwimmt nicht auf. Blähton bietet den Bakterien eine große Siedlungsoberfläche und begünstigt das bilden eines Bakterienfilms. Den Übergang ins Teichbecken sollte man am besten knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel des Pflanzenfilters machen. So wird ein leer laufen des Pflanzenfilters verhindert.
Die Pflanzen in einem Pflanzenfilter werden ohne Pflanzkörbe direkt in das Granulat gesetzt. So können sich die Wurzel ungehindert ausbreiten. Der Wasserstand sollt immer einige Zentimeter unter der Oberkante der Schüttung liegen. Ansonsten hat das Wasser die Tendenz an der Oberfläche entlang zu fließen."

Frage 2. 
Wäre diese Vorgehensweise eurer Meinung nach gut oder reicht es wenn das Wasser statt von unten einfach von oben eingeleitet wird?

Frage 3.
Welches Pflanzsubstrat würdet ihr empfehlen? Gebrochener Blähton, gewaschenen Sand, feinen Kies?

Wie ihr auf diesem Bild sehen könnt befindet sich der Außenfilter unter der rechteckigen Holzkiste links oben im Bild:
 

Frage 4.
Das Wasser würde nach jetziger Planung also weiterhin wie auf dem Bild zu sehen links aus dem Teich gepumpt, geht durch den Außenfilter, soll anschließend in den Pflanzenfilter welcher ja recht vom Teich angelegt werden soll und von diesen über einen Überlauf wieder zurück in den größeren Teich fließen.

Oder wäre es sinnvoller wenn das Teichwasser zuerst in den Pflanzenfilter geleitet und erst danach durch den Außenfilter gepumpt wird?

Frage 5.
Die Wahl des passenden Teichsubstrat.
Momentan befinden sich alle Pflanzen im Teich in Pflanzkörben.
Je mehr ich mich im Internet über passendes Teichsubstrat einlese desto "verwirrter" werde ich 
Zu welchem Teichsubstrat würdet ihr mir bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich raten?
Das Teichsubstrat weiterhin in Pflanzkörbe und den Boden nicht bedecken oder doch lieber den Boden mit Substrat bedecken und die Pflanzen direkt dort ohne die Körbe einpflanzen?

Es wäre schön wenn sich der ein oder andere hierzu von euch mal äußern würde.
Vielleicht fällt euch ja noch etwas ein woran ich noch nicht gedacht habe.

Um den Teich herum wird der Kies noch gegen Rindenmulch ausgewechselt da uns diese "Steinwüste" nicht mehr ganz zusagt.

Also dann, ich freue mich über Nachrichten und Anregungen von euch! 

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Volker,

über die Feiertage ist es hier etwas ruhiger!

Es werden noch Antworten kommen, benutze doch mal die Suchfunktion und lese den unten verlinkten Beitrag. Da geht es zwar um einen Filtergraben aber @samorai hat da auch einiges zu einem Pflanzenfilter geschrieben.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ist-ein-kleiner-filtergraben-überhaupt-sinnvoll.49545/


----------



## Majestic222 (26. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Roland,

kein Problem. Hab ich schon mit gerechnet das es hier um Weihnachten rum etwas ruhiger ist 
Danke für den von dir geposteten Link, der war was das Filterbecken angeht schon ganz hilfreich 

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Volker!
Was ist denn dein Problem?
Die Fadenalgen?
Bevor wir deine Fragen beantworten können brauchen wir mehr Hintergrund Informationen.

Als erstes stellt sich die Frage warum wachsen die Fadenalgen besser als die anderen Pflanzen im Teich.

Daraus ergeben sich viele andere Fragen;
ZB. Wasserwerte?

Fische raus und der Kot auch?

Wenn es ein komplett System ist, was schafft die Pumpe und was schafft der Filter?
Die Pumpe kann man Auslitern aber das Pumpen-Kurvendiagramm ist verlässlich.

Den Filter kann man mit einem Damenstrumpf  am Ausgang verlässlich testen.

Außerdem finde ich GFK-Becken entwickeln sich am schlechtesten, liegt das an den glatten Wänden oder an den umliegenden Pflanzen-Ring bzw Anströmung.

Mein 2800l GFK-BECKEN war schlecht zu händeln.


----------



## Majestic222 (26. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron,

das Problem ist eine starke Fadenalgenbildung in den letzten 3 Jahren seitdem wir den kleinen Bachlauf angelegt haben.
Die Wasserwerte werden mit JBL ProScan getestet und sind soweit in Ordnung. Im Durchschnitt ist Nitrat bei 15, Nitrit bei 0,25, GH bei 7, KH bei 12, pH bei 7,8 und Chlor bei 0.
Die Fische sind seit gut einem 3/4 Jahr raus, der Kot scheint soweit wohl noch nicht ganz abgebaut zu sein.
Die Pumpe schafft 2500L/Std. also gut die 2,5 -fache Filterung des Teichinhaltes in der Std.
Die Pflanzen sind wie oben geschrieben in Pflanztöpfe mit einem Tongemisch eingesetzt. Die Randbepflanzung natürlich nicht im Topf.
Es ist kein Bodengrund im Teich vorhanden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Fragen soweit zur Zufriedenheit beantworten 

Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Volker!
Dein Nitrat-Wert erscheint mir sehr hoch, das kann das Übel schon sein.
Teste mal das Befüllungswasser im Eimer, ist / bleibt der Wert niedrig, dann schüttest du mal den Blähton mit rein und teste noch mal  ..... oder nimmst du Dachwasser?


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Ron, 

da hast du wohl Recht. Ich nehme Regenwasser aus der Zisterne zum Befüllen. Ich weiß das vuele einem davon abraten weil der Nitratwert in der Regel recht hoch ist.
Das Nitrat will ich unter anderem mit dem Pflanzteich ja auch mehr abbauen. Ebebso mit einem Bodengrund zur Bakterienförderung wenn ihr mir hier einen geeigneten Bodengrund nennen könnt.
Bisher denke ich über 5-6cm Spielsand nach indem die Pflanzen direkt eingesetzt werden sollen.

Viele Grüße 
Volker


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2018)

Oh,jetzt wird es schwierig.
Eventuell sollte man in der Zisterne das Wasser aufbereiten, vielleicht in dem du Sauerstoff einleiten tust und mal säubern.
Versuch macht klug.

Bei dem Substrat für Pflanzen gibt's sehr viele Möglichkeiten;
Sand und Lehm, Sand und Teicherde, dabei sollten die Zusätze immer von dem Sand umschlossen werden damit das Wasser nicht gedüngt wird oder Farbstoffe das Wasser beeinflussen.

Als Bodengrund kannst du auch Sand (sehr, sehr dünn )nehmen aber in der Regel nimmt man nicht's.
Die Bakterien halten sich an den grünen Teich-Wänden (Biofilm) das reicht völlig aus.

Hoffentlich hast du die Sache mit dem Dränrohr verworfen, denn 3 Wicklungen in dem 250l Becken und es ist voll.


----------



## Majestic222 (27. Dez. 2018)

Die Zisterne habe ich erst diesen Sommer gereinigt. Es war weniger Schmutz drin als ich dachte.
Wie meinst du jetzt mit dem Dränrohr? 
Glaube das ist die Sache an der wir bisher vorbei geredet haben


----------



## Majestic222 (14. Mai 2019)

So, nun mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Pflanzenfilter. 
Hier zwei aktuelle Bilder von heute. Die Pflanzen sind bereits sehr gut gewachsen trotz der bisherigen Temperaturen. Vor zwei Tagen habe ich jedoch vorsichtig mit dem Schlammsauger den glibbrigen Algenteppich der sich über das Lavagranulat gelegt hat abgesaugt. Somit habe ich unmengen an Nährstoffen herausgeholt. Ich hoffe jedoch das wenn die Pflanzen erstmal richtig in Fahrt kommen das sich dann dieser schleimige Algenteppich nicht mehr bildet. Oder sollte ich noch mehr Lavagranulat auffüllen bis diese knapp über der Wasseroberfläche sind?
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------

